# Marlin Mod. 336A 30/30



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I was out at a local sporting goods store today and happened upon this rifle. It was priced at 275 on sale. I didn't have a 30-30 so I thought what the hell. The price seemed right and it was new, just out of the box. So I brought it home, took it apart, cleaned the hell out of it, and went to the range. Heres what it did:










The shots with the black markers are the first 3 shots out of the rifle. I took my time and let the barrel cool. The second group of 3 came from a rapid fire group. I suppose it took me 30 to 45 seconds for that group. I figured that would be a more realistic group than the prior. I was mildly impressed! I think I might take my doe with this gun this year. Just for the hell of it!

Here is the rifle. I put my old Marlin .22 sling on it. It seems to fit just right.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I forgot to put the range. It was 100 yds. and I did have about an 8 mph wind from 3 o'clock.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

You shot those groups with IRON Sights


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I have shot with Jiffy and the boy does have an understanding for the business end of a rifle, and how to get bullets close to each other on paper.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I sure did and I have witnesses. It's really not all that hard. The fundamentals are all the same, you just have to apply them. :beer:

I am however impressed with this little rifle!! The main thing that impresses me is the trigger. Its REALLY nice for a relatively low end rifle. I would recommend them to anyone in the market for one. I have only shot Win. 94's. I found them to be moderately accurate, have terrible sights and the triggers were crap. IMO This little Marlin is head and shoulders better than any of the 94's I've ever fired.

I am getting excited to try her out on something live this weekend!!


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

You should ask Horsager how he put to shame my FN A3 with his feather weight .270!! He is also and excellent shot and that rifle of his can flat out shoot!! I was and still am extremely impressed!!


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Jiffy I had a Marlin rifle in .444 and it was a great shooter I sold it and now regret that sale.

That is about as good shooting with Iron sights that I have seen, If push comes to shove I will make sure I am on your side


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks Bore, I appreciate that!! :beer:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Jiffy,

Very nice shooting. I just picked one up fairly nice but much older than yours. I was thinking of going with a quality peep sight. Ever shot much with a peep sight?
This will be my fourth Marlin over the years.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

zoggy as a matter of fact, yes I have shot quite a bit with peeps. In fact I prefer them to the standard rear site. This one shoots so nice though, I'm not going to mess with it.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

I carried a Marlin 336C 30-30 for years while chasing deer here in NC. I killed 30 plus deer with it. I also worked up a load using a 150 gr. flat nose bullet that made that old rifle a tack driver (so to speak) out to 150 yards. Great shooting Jiffy :beer:

Jiffy don't let anyone tell the deer you are coming!


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Good shooting with open sights. Hell, I cannot shoot that good with a scope.

What do you guys think of a 30-30 for a kid? Next year my son will be 12 and keeps asking me to take him deer hunting. Or any other good gun recommendations? I always maybe thinking a 243 lever action?


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

my opinon is that the marlin's shoot good but they aren't half the rifle that the m 94 is


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

BoykinMan,

I shot those groups with Fed. Power Shok 150 grn. soft point flat nose bullets. Normally I will try a bunch of different rounds through a rifle until I find one that shoots well in it. (I don't reload) I don't believe that is nessesary this time. I think I just got lucky when I picked them up.

deacon,

I think you would be ok starting him out with a 30-30. Just make sure he knows his own and the rifles limitations. Are your shots going to be around 0-150?? However, a 243 is a superior round IMO. It may be a smarter choice. Just get him something he is comfortable with and likes to shoot. Practice makes perfect.....the more he likes to shoot his rifle, the more he will practice. :beer:


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Jiffy, thanks for the advice. That keeps me leaning toward the 243 as 95% shots would be under 100 yards. Too damn many trees in MN. :lol:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

If most of your shots are under 100 yards, the 30-30 would be ideal!!

I meant if your shots were over 150 or so that a 243 would be a better choice. IMO :beer:


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Ok, there you have it a 30-30, what was I thinking. Shows how little I know about rifles. Keep talking eventually I will figure it out. How would the recoil on a 30-30 be for a kid? Sounds as if the 30-30 you have has little recoil.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

The recoil is minimal at best. In that aspect it's a perfect round for a beginner.

Another plus is that this rifle is fairly cheap. So are the rounds.

I had to begin shooting with open sights. My old man made me learn how to shoot open sights before he would let me shoot with a scope. Of course I started shooting when I was 6 and graduated to a scope by the time I was 9. These were all supervised shooting sessions of course.... My daughter is 4 1/2 and is already pretty good with an air rifle. She loves to shoot!! She is just not so sure about hunting yet....she'll come around. :wink:


----------

